# **Interesting facts about fighters**



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Mauricio "*Shogun*" Rua
*
- He started training at the age of 16 *
I find this interesting as it shows it's never too late! 

*- Started training to follow in his older brothers footsteps
*
*- Worked as a model in Brazil making some pictures, books and fashion parades for some brands before becoming a Proffesional MMA fighter*




























Continue :thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thiago Silva didn't start training any form of stand up until 3 years ago.


----------



## Chipper (May 22, 2008)

Lee Murray didnt start training in anything until he was 21.

Tito Ortiz got his nickname from some little kid who asked him "You're that Huntington beach badboy"?


----------



## Chipper (May 22, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Thiago Silva didn't start training any form of stand up until 3 years ago.


WOW...doesnt he win most of his fights by KO/TKO?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Bas Rutten took up TKD when he was 21, and only began fighting when he was 28.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

My fave is Dan Severn, to get ready for his first entry into the UFC he basically let his friends punch him in the face. He went onto win the tourney, I believe.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

IcemanCometh said:


> My fave is Dan Severn, to get ready for his first entry into the UFC he basically let his friends punch him in the face. He went onto win the tourney, I believe.


Old School Facts...

In 93' Royce Gracie was chosen to represent the Gracie family when it should have been Rickson. They wanted to show technique could overcome strength. Rickson is a 9th degree Black Belt. Helio Gracie is the only living BJJ practicioner who holds a Red Belt. 

Kimo lied on his application and stated that he was a black belt in Tae Kwan Do when in reality he was more of a street brawler. 

Tito didn't get paid to fight in his first match in the UFC against Guy Mezger from what I heard. He fought for pride. While he's outspoken he's not all about money at least not in the early stages of his career. But being in the organization for over a decade entitles one to see some improved earnings. 

Anderson Silva, Jerome Le Banner, GSP and I'm sure many more MMA fighters all view Bruce Lee as one of their idols. Study Jeromoe's fighting stance and especially Andersons. Both south paws and Anderson utilizes the hand wave motions which you never know whether he's punching, countering, or defending. "I want to be the most technical and efficient fighter there is." - The Spider

Vitor Belfort beat Vanderlei Silva in 44 seconds in 1998 in UFC Brazil and tens years later he redeems that by destroying Keith Jardine in 36 seconds. A seasoned and battle tested warrior.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Dude above me, the first few facts were cool.

The last one sounds like you made it yerself. Sounds kinda lame.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Cannot forget the Iceman, he was supposed to be an accountant but instead went on to fighting. I believe it was his grandfather that him into kempo at a young age.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Tito didn't get paid to fight in his first match in the UFC against Guy Mezger from what I heard. He fought for pride. While he's outspoken he's not all about money at least not in the early stages of his career. But being in the organization for over a decade entitles one to see some improved earnings.


Actually he was still on an academic scholorship at the time and if he took any money for the fight he would have lost his scholorship as he would be a professional fighter/wrestler.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

BJ Penn was 17 when he started training BJJ and with in 3 years he was the first non-brazilian to win the black belt division of the Mundial World Championships held in Brazil.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Chipper said:


> WOW...doesnt he win most of his fights by KO/TKO?


Yea he does. And until recently he didn't even take opponents down that much he would just stand and bang but no that he has started to use his fantastic ground game (he was a black belt in BJJ before he started training stand up)the UFC is in for a tough time. He's also began training at ATT so that should help his boxing.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

"The Iceman", Chuck Liddell, was born with a limp, which is a reason he swaggers when he walks. He did have to do a lot of special training as a kid in order for his legs to function all right.

Quinton Jackson's trademark slams is somethig he used to do in the streets in order to finish fights quickly. (And people who are saying wrestling is bad for streetfighing :thumb02:. Wonder if he's ever killed someone with his slams...)

In his first fight in Japan, he was marketed as a homeless wild man fighting to get food for the day. He claims he was offered money to lose his debut match.

Fedor Emelianenko, reportedly, was never a natural athlete. His strength came, according to himself, first after he had served in the russian army. To this day he claims that his brother is a better athlete than he is, but just hasn't trained properly. 

No idea to bring up the Nog getting hit by a truck thing, since everybody knows that. HI do know, however, that he is called Minotauro because he was physically pretty massive at an early age, so people said to him: "you are a minotauro's baby".

Dan Henderson reportedly trained only a couple of weeks before his UFC.

All I can come up with now, folks.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> Actually he was still on an academic scholorship at the time and if he took any money for the fight he would have lost his scholorship as he would be a professional fighter/wrestler.


How is that? If it was academic it is not against NCAA rules to accept money from a pro fight, also in a separate sport then your scholarship. Examples are Jeremy Bloom with skiing was on scholarship at Colorado and also Tom Zbikowski at Notre Dame with Boxiing while on schlorship for football.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Rob Emerson wasnt born, he was created.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Chipper said:


> Lee Murray didnt start training in anything until he was 21.
> 
> Tito Ortiz got his nickname from some little kid who asked him "You're that Huntington beach badboy"?


Wrong as far as what I remember. The title "Huntington Beach Badboy" originally belonged to Tank Abbot, who used to be a training partner of Ortiz's. Ortiz took it over in his early UFC career.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Shogun was a great model. But Forrest Griffin is no slouch.


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> How is that? If it was academic it is not against NCAA rules to accept money from a pro fight, also in a separate sport then your scholarship. Examples are Jeremy Bloom with skiing was on scholarship at Colorado and also Tom Zbikowski at Notre Dame with Boxiing while on schlorship for football.


Yeah, but Jeremy Bloom spent alot of time in a court battle to keep his eligiblity, after which he was declared ineligble permanently by the NCAA. Not sure about the Notre Dame guy. I know that he had a pro boxing contract, but I'm not sure what the NCAA had to say about that.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

raymardo said:


> Shogun was a great model. But Forrest Griffin is no slouch.
> 
> View attachment 1518



lmao :laugh:


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

DJ Syko said:


> Rob Emerson wasnt born, he was created.


Rob Emerson wasn't created, he created.


----------



## Fedcro (Nov 25, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Bas Rutten took up TKD when he was 21, and only began fighting when he was 28.


*He also started muay thai at age 20, he won 14 fights before he got his 1st lost.*


----------



## Chipper (May 22, 2008)

Scarecrow said:


> Wrong as far as what I remember. The title "Huntington Beach Badboy" originally belonged to Tank Abbot, who used to be a training partner of Ortiz's. Ortiz took it over in his early UFC career.


WRONG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDFj4CeJSVU

Listen at 4:08. TANK himself explaining where Tito got his nickname from.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

evan tanner holds wins over heath herring and paul buentello

forrest griffins first pro fight was against dan severn

Don Frye has beaten every major fighter including ferdor but it was to brutal so they were never aired. lol jk
but the first 2 are true


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Ramzee said:


> Mauricio "*Shogun*" Rua
> *
> - He started training at the age of 16 *
> I find this interesting as it shows it's never too late!


Umm... you realize this is really early for modern guys. Rich Franklin started training in his twenties.

As for my, here's one of my favorites:

Yuji Nagata is probably the unluckiest fighter in the history of MMA.

His professional record is 0-2, both fights have been on the famed, New Year's Eve Inoki-Bom-Ba-Ye cards.

In 2001 Nagata came in from professional wrestling to fight a fighter from K-1 who decided he wanted to take a go at MMA. Nagata lasted an impressive 21 seconds before the fight was stopped.

The K-1 fighter was Mirko "CroCop" Filipovic.

Nagata returned to MMA in 2003 to fight an up-and-coming Russian fighter from the RINGS organization. He lasted almost six times as long this time, getting one second passed the two minute mark before the fight was stopped.

The up-and-comer went on to some fame.

His name is Fedor Emelianenko.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Umm... you realize this is really early for modern guys. Rich Franklin started training in his twenties.
> 
> As for my, here's one of my favorites:
> 
> ...


That is my favorite fact of them all. I've read it before. I would hate to be that guy, talk about bad luck.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I would be lying if I said that Shogun isn't one good looking man.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Umm... you realize this is really early for modern guys. Rich Franklin started training in his twenties.
> 
> As for my, here's one of my favorites:
> 
> ...


Very interesting Ironman.

Nagata is one poor bastard. Talk about trial by fire.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> Very interesting Ironman.
> 
> Nagata is one poor bastard. *Talk about trial by fire.*


Exactly :laugh: well we can't say the guy didn't fight the best in his career


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> BJ Penn was 17 when he started training BJJ and with in 3 years he was the first non-brazilian to win the black belt division of the Mundial World Championships held in Brazil.


People who don't know about BJJ don't understand how utterly amazing this is. A black belt usually talks anywhere between 8-10 years of training under the best schools. Which means about 1 year from white to blue, ~2 years from blue to purple, ~3 years from purple to brown, and ~3 years to get a black belt. And of course there's degrees for black belts too.

And BJ won after 3 years...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

so where does red belt fit in? I'm sorry i'm ignorant of belt ranks for martial arts other than my own, tkd.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Red is after 8th degree black belt. So, 9th and 10th degreee black belt is red belt I think. I'm not too knowledgeable on the fabled belt that only a few have ever gotten. I don't even want to think about how many years it takes from 1st degree black to red.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I think Helio Gracie is the only red belt alive but I may be wrong.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Dan Henderson had never trained any stand up or even sparred before entering and winning UFC 17.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

This isn't exactly mma related but the longest wrestling match in history was during the 1912 Summer Olympics between Martin Klein of Russia and Alfred Asikainen of Finland. The match lasted 11 hours and 40 minutes and after Klein won he was too tired to compete in the championship match so Claes Johansson of Sweden was declared the winner.


----------



## Faceman (Sep 25, 2007)

The Red Belt denotes a Grand Master, and as previously stated (which I also believe is correct) Helio is the only Red Belt alive. Not sure how accurate it is but wikipedia lists Helio as a 10th degree Red Belt. WOW!!!!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Faceman said:


> The Red Belt denotes a Grand Master, and as previously stated (which I also believe is correct) Helio is the only Red Belt alive. Not sure how accurate it is but wikipedia lists Helio as a 10th degree Red Belt. WOW!!!!


He is not listed as a 10th degree red belt. He is a 10th degree black belt which is the same as a red belt. There is nothing higher then that that I know of.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

According to Mauro, Akihiro Gono is a huge James Toney fan, and he tries to emulate Toney's style.

Mishima got into fighting by watching Volk Han.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Damn Shogun is pretty.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

mjbish23 said:


> He is not listed as a 10th degree red belt. He is a 10th degree black belt which is the same as a red belt. There is nothing higher then that that I know of.


Yeah it's all the same. If I'm not mistaken, degrees in black belts are _generally_ reserved for instructors of BJJ, too.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Damone said:


> Mishima got into fighting by watching Volk Han.


Leglocks ftw!!! :thumb02:

*As the rumor goes*, Krazy Horse got choked out via triangle backstage by a memeber of chute boxe. When Wand woke him up, he proceeded to knock the unsuspecting WAND out right before the Henderson match. 

I dunno how much this is true, but interesting :dunno:


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

joppp said:


> Leglocks ftw!!! :thumb02:
> 
> *As the rumor goes*, Krazy Horse got choked out via triangle backstage by a memeber of chute boxe. When Wand woke him up, he proceeded to knock the unsuspecting WAND out right before the Henderson match.
> 
> I dunno how much this is true, but interesting :dunno:


link?


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

**JB** said:


> link?


this rumor has gone round a lot.

No actualy evidence thouh


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Fighters doing pro wrestling 

Bas Rutten
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p8yS-TgRIE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vJYkzfs8JU&feature=related

Coleman/Ogawa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC_Vc0wkWz4

Coleman/Kerr tag team!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA42ysRvSg8

Sakuraba
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQAT-Wr3iPk&feature=related


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Shogun started training at age 16? Not according to wikipedia.

Commentator Mauro Ranallo, at 0:15 of round 1 of Mauricio Rua vs. Hiromitsu Kanehara, PRIDE 29. "Shogun started training Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu at the age of six, Muay Thai at seven. Was 10 and 0 in Muay Thai." 

Do you mean training for professional MMA?


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Shogun started training at age 16? Not according to wikipedia.
> 
> Commentator Mauro Ranallo, at 0:15 of round 1 of Mauricio Rua vs. Hiromitsu Kanehara, PRIDE 29. "Shogun started training Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu at the age of six, Muay Thai at seven. Was 10 and 0 in Muay Thai."
> 
> Do you mean training for professional MMA?


Well I obtained the fact from his proffesional UFC profile. I trust that more then Wiki


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Why would you trust UFC's profile they have a ton of guys records wrong.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> Well I obtained the fact from his proffesional UFC profile. I trust that more then Wiki


Its not Wiki, it's Mauro who said that. And I have seen it other places too.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

_"*When and why did you start training for fighting?* I started to train when I was 16 years old (1997), following in the steps of my older brother Murilo Ninja. For sure, I started to train because of him, and I went to the Chute Boxe Academy to watch him train."
_
sounds believable to me


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

murilo ninja swanky nickname


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

**JB** said:


> link?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APBAT98DYuI&feature=related

Its Krazy horse himself so i doubt its true.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

joppp said:


> *As the rumor goes*, Krazy Horse got choked out via triangle backstage by a memeber of chute boxe. When Wand woke him up, he proceeded to knock the unsuspecting WAND out right before the Henderson match.
> 
> I dunno how much this is true, but interesting :dunno:


Man, that's quite a rumor... If that's true it would take away *a lot* from Hendo's win.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Couchwarrior said:


> Man, that's quite a rumor... If that's true it would take away *a lot* from Hendo's win.


Did you look at my link?

Seems more of a joke than a rumour by Krazy horse, but he seems serious when he is talking about it.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

That rumours been flying round loads. Bas saw it and said it was true. I didn't know it was just before the Henderson fight though. I thought it was way before that.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Infact, it deffinately wasn't before the Henderson fight. I just looked at the roster and Horse wasn't fighting. I remember him saying he went into the locker room after his fight and one of the guy he foughts cornerman said he wanted to fight him and Bennett ended up slamming him, getting triangled unconcious and waking up to KO silva.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

DJ Syko said:


> Did you look at my link?
> 
> Seems more of a joke than a rumour by Krazy horse, but he seems serious when he is talking about it.


Krazy Horse's story never changes and Wanderlei has never denied it.

I am loving the Bas pro-wres links, by the way.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> _"*When and why did you start training for fighting?* I started to train when I was 16 years old (1997), following in the steps of my older brother Murilo Ninja. For sure, I started to train because of him, and I went to the Chute Boxe Academy to watch him train."
> _
> sounds believable to me


Thats what I thought, the dude started to train *at Chute Boxe* at 16, not training in General. He'd already been training for ten years before that man, just not for professional MMA.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Thats what I thought, the dude started to train *at Chute Boxe* at 16, not training in General. He'd already been training for ten years before that man, just not for professional MMA.


but it asks when did you start to train in general, not when he went to chute boxe


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Ramzee said:


> but it asks when did you start to train in general, not when he went to chute boxe


Clearly, it does not ask when he started training in general.
I highly doubt Mauro decided he'd make up something about Shogun just to have something to say in one of his matches.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Great thread BTW! You will have probably heard these ones before, but I really like these Evan Tanner facts:

Having no MMA experience (he had a wrestling background) Evan entered his first MMA contest after being talked in to it by a friend. He won the contest beating 3 guys, one of them being Paul Buentello a future UFC Heavyweight contender.

In his next fight he beat Heath "Crazy Horse" Herring, another future UFC Heavyweight contender. 

He taught himself grappling by watching Gracie tutorial DVD's and training in his garage with friends.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

tito carries a cell phone everytime he goes down on jenna, in case he gets lost and needs to call for help.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

lol, I doubt he'll be able to get a signal though.


----------



## flm74 (Oct 16, 2006)

Godzuki said:


> lol, I doubt he'll be able to get a signal though.



Yeah, that's a dead zone.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Tyson Griffin has the same birthday as me. April 20th


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

lol you guys are hilarious


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

David Heath never fully recovered from Sobral's attempted murder and is now in critical condition after Boetch's seismic toss.

Dramatizationmaynotbeentirelytrue.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

i carry a flashlight, helmet, backpack, scuba gear, a swiss army knife, and lots of rope. nothing beats the feeling of coming back alive! 1-2-3, punishment!

sincerely,

tito


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

scuba gear..wandy beat you to it


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Philivey2k8 said:


> i carry a flashlight, helmet, backpack, scuba gear, a swiss army knife, and lots of rope. nothing beats the feeling of coming back alive! 1-2-3, punishment!
> 
> sincerely,
> 
> tito


Good luck Tito, all that equipment didn't help the other 5 guys who are still missing. If you find them, tell them that their families love them (and that they might wanna get checked out at the clinic before coming home).


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> Tyson Griffin has the same birthday as me. April 20th


Mine too!:smoke01:


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

WarHERO said:


> Tyson Griffin has the same birthday as me. April 20th


The thread title says _interesting_ facts about fighters.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

XitUp said:


> The thread title says _interesting_ facts about fighters.


lol thats messed up


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Godzuki said:


> Great thread BTW! You will have probably heard these ones before, but I really like these Evan Tanner facts:
> 
> Having no MMA experience (he had a wrestling background) Evan entered his first MMA contest after being talked in to it by a friend. He won the contest beating 3 guys, one of them being Paul Buentello a future UFC Heavyweight contender.
> 
> ...


The crazy thing is thats kinda how i started training.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

bigdog89 said:


> The crazy thing is thats kinda how i started training.


Well considering the success that Evans had in his career' it doesn't look like a bad place to start. You've just got to beat the two heavyweight contenders now and your sorted! lol. Seriously though, I think it's a good idea to watch some tutorials and work out at home for a little while before joining a proper MMA gym (it's what I'm doing). I want a respectable level of fitness before starting properly (which I haven't got at the moment) and I reckon the stuff I learn from the tutorials will help me pick up techniques faster and easier when I join a proper class.


----------



## PowerHalf (Mar 1, 2008)

Dan Henderson was wrestling at some tournament and threw a head and arm. His bicep knocked the guy out cold.


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Godzuki said:


> Well considering the success that Evans had in his career' it doesn't look like a bad place to start. You've just got to beat the two heavyweight contenders now and your sorted! lol. Seriously though, I think it's a good idea to watch some tutorials and work out at home for a little while before joining a proper MMA gym (it's what I'm doing). I want a respectable level of fitness before starting properly (which I haven't got at the moment) and I reckon the stuff I learn from the tutorials will help me pick up techniques faster and easier when I join a proper class.


Lol hell nah im good screwing around with heavyweights im a lot lighter than tanner is


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

what?!?! KRAZY HORSE KNOCKED OUT WAND??! is this a big joke that i missed out on?? oh man......I can't believe this. I love the Horse but he knocked out Wand?!...serious? ?? :confused05::confused02::confused02:


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

WarHERO said:


> Tyson Griffin has the same birthday as me. April 20th



you tyson griffin and adolf hitler.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adolf_hitler


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

PowerHalf said:


> Dan Henderson was wrestling at some tournament and threw a head and arm. His bicep knocked the guy out cold.


Man. That's bad ass! 

On a side note: Is it really surprising WAND got KO'd? He probably didn't at all expect a violent reaction from Krazy Horse, and then a punch just came flying. Also, it's not like Krazy Horse is the superman just because of that, he was choked out by a triangle just some minutes earlier by another guy! (I think his words was: "but I was gangsta and didn't tap")


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Marvin Eastman's first professional victory was over Quinton Jackson. 

Forrest Griffin holds a victory over Jeff Monson.

Renato Sobral holds victories over Jeremy Horn and Mauricio Rua from the same night. He also went to a decision against Fedor. (UD)

Elvis Sinosic has submitted Jeremy Horn. (Though this did seem more impressive before Horn was submitted the last three fights...)

Jeremy Horn has knocked out Forrest Griffin. (Then he met Sobral in the tourny finals.)

Mark Kerr submitted someone with a 'chin to the eye'.

Rodrigo Nogueria has back to back anaconda choke victories.

Renzo Gracie has knocked out Oleg Taktarov. Oleg is a very big man.

I know these weren't what most would be expecting in this thread but I find all of those interesting.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Godzuki said:


> I reckon the stuff I learn from the tutorials will help me pick up techniques faster and easier when I join a proper class.


That's a bad idea. If you self-teach yourself techniques without an experienced instructor to correct mistakes you are un-knowingly making, you will tend to pick up bad habits. It's best to wait until you're a more experienced grappler (say, blue belt, at least) before you take internet tutorials seriously. I suppose it's a bit like hitting a punching bag for a few years before joining a proper gym, by then you're fitness may be on par, but your technique will likely be way off and you'll have to spend months forgetting the bad habits you picked up before you can even start to learn the basics.


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

SuzukS said:


> That's a bad idea. If you self-teach yourself techniques without an experienced instructor to correct mistakes you are un-knowingly making, you will tend to pick up bad habits. It's best to wait until you're a more experienced grappler (say, blue belt, at least) before you take internet tutorials seriously. I suppose it's a bit like hitting a punching bag for a few years before joining a proper gym, by then you're fitness may be on par, but your technique will likely be way off and you'll have to spend months forgetting the bad habits you picked up before you can even start to learn the basics.


I don't know. I kind of agree with that one guy that said it's good to start with tutorial videos then go to a real gym. I've got a few friends that seriously train at a real gym. They've been doing for about a year. I on the other hand have learned everything I know about mma from watching fights online. Not to toot my own horn or anything, but I'm a fairly quick learner, and picked up some decent jitz pretty quick. I sparred with a couple of my friends. Believe it or not, submitted two of em...other one knocked me out cold .....
Bottom line, if you do it right, at home training is ok as far as creating a base for other training. :thumb02:


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

SuzukS said:


> That's a bad idea. If you self-teach yourself techniques without an experienced instructor to correct mistakes you are un-knowingly making, you will tend to pick up bad habits. It's best to wait until you're a more experienced grappler (say, blue belt, at least) before you take internet tutorials seriously. I suppose it's a bit like hitting a punching bag for a few years before joining a proper gym, by then you're fitness may be on par, but your technique will likely be way off and you'll have to spend months forgetting the bad habits you picked up before you can even start to learn the basics.


I see what your saying and you make a great point, but I'm not actually doing the moves and rolling with people (I'm training alone at the moment) so I'm just watching and absorbing the basic principles while I get in shape.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Ken Shamrock was actually a professional wrestler before he was a MMA fighter not the other way around.

Forest's first fight was against Dan Severn (Lost Decision) he also fought big names like Jeff Monson ( Won decision) and Jeremy (loss Ko kick) horn before he went to TUF.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Frank Shamrocks birth name is Alisio Juarez

He also made Dan Henderson tap in a grappling match years ago.

here's the link........


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6eNTcsA1e4


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Y = MX+B said:


> Other than setting up a takedown, Jesse Taylor didn't throw a single standing punch in any of his fights on TUF.


Interesting...Speaking of Jesse I really hope he doesn't come back to the UFC after he acted like a dumbass. Dana would really make a statement that way. Instead I know Dana will bring him back and forgive him :thumbsdown:


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

1.5% - botyfat of Amir Khan in his last boxing match.

yeah, i know it's not mma, but did any mma fighter ever get lower body fat percentage ? anyone knows ?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Adasko said:


> 1.5% - botyfat of Amir Khan in his last boxing match.
> 
> yeah, i know it's not mma, but did any mma fighter ever get lower body fat percentage ? anyone knows ?


I find this very hard to beleive. Do you have a link proving this because it is physically impossible to have such a low body fat percentage. Anything below 4% is extremely unhealthy and they probably wouldnt let him compete.


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

100% of amir khans opponents are hand picked so that amir wont be beaten.in his fight with willie limmond he was down for 13 secs in his fight with graeme earl he punched a downed opponent wont be beat in the uk.cant wait to see that ugly little prick kod


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2008/jun/19/amirkhan.boxing?gusrc=rss&feed=sport

Its in the second to last paragraph. 

I actually watch the fight as well, and he said it in his pre-fight interview.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm pretty sure he did something wrong in his testing. Just from looking at him in that picture he looks to have about 4 or 5% body fat. There is no physically possible way you can have 1.5% body fat. Besides the fact that it's almost impossible to get that low of a body fat, no doctor in the world would clear him to compete if it was that low. Your body needs bodyfat and without it you can die.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> I'm pretty sure he did something wrong in his testing. Just from looking at him in that picture he looks to have about 4 or 5% body fat. There is no physically possible way you can have 1.5% body fat. Besides the fact that it's almost impossible to get that low of a body fat, no doctor in the world would clear him to compete if it was that low. Your body needs bodyfat and without it you can die.


Iam no doctor, but that does seem extremely low to me as well. 
and on that picture his face looks full, if he only had 1.5% body fat i bet he would look pretty drawn out. 

But no BS thats what he actually said.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> Iam no doctor, but that does seem extremely low to me as well.
> and on that picture his face looks full, if he only had 1.5% body fat i bet he would look pretty drawn out.
> 
> But no BS thats what he actually said.


I beleive he said that but I don't beleive it's true. Whoever tested him probably screwed up or he just thought he had low body fat and picked a number he thought made sense.


----------



## Ferox13 (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's a few off the top of my head (so i cna't vouch 100% for em all):

*UFC1 finalist Gerard Gordeau blinded a fighter with an eye gouge in Vale Tudo Japan. The fighter, Yuki Nakai, went on to beat him adn face Rickson in the final. He never got the sight back in that eye.

*Tank ABbott's fave drink is Stolly and Cranberry juice.

*Big John broke Brian Johnson's nose when stopping one of his fighters.

*UFC2 wasn't the first time that Jason Delucia face Royce Gracie. Jason can be seem as the 'Kung fu practioner' fighting Royce in one the Gracie in action Tapes.

*Ball Buster, Keith Hackney was running an air conditioning company when he started in UFC.

*Dan Severn was invited to the UFC as Rorian thought he was just a prowrestler and knew nothing about his All American background.

*The scar on MInotauros back was from a being hit by a car/bus when he was younger.

*Guy Mezger had a no hair pulling agreement with his opponant in his UFC debut.

*Many consider the Oleg Taktarov vs Anthony Macias a fishy fight. Macias may have thrown it to an unknowing Loeg.

*In UFC8, Ken Shamrock wore knee socks to help with his leg submissions - they worked he Kneebarred Kimo.

*Gary Goodridge was givien a gi and a black belt in a style he never did for his UFC debut.

*At Ultimate Ultimate 1996 - We all thought Steve Nelmark was totally dead and never getting up.

*Tito Ortiz fought for free in his first UFC fight so he could retain his amateur status.

*IN Sakarabas only UFC fight, Big John stopped the fight as he thought Sak was TKOed when infact he was dropping for his patented ankle pick. The fight was eventually restarted and Sak when on to beat the much bigger Conan Silveira by armbar.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Martin Kampmann almost finished his engineering study in Denmark, when he was invited by his new friend Mike Pyle to train in the states for a couple of weeks. 
The day he was leaving he got a fight offer from KOTC, so he decided to stay a little longer and KO'ed his opponent with a high kick. Shortly after, he got a contract with the UFC.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

oh, and as it says in my signature, in Danish, the name Kampmann fits the dane very well, as _Kamp_ means match or fight, and "mann" means man.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Soko's parents don't even know he fights let alone fighting for the biggest organization in the world(From what he said himself on a few occasions).

Fabricio Werdum started training BJJ because he got choked out by his ex-girlfriends boyfriend.


----------



## ha_d (Jun 21, 2008)

fullcontact said:


> Martin Kampmann almost finished his engineering study in Denmark, when he was invited by his new friend Mike Pyle to train in the states for a couple of weeks.
> The day he was leaving he got a fight offer from KOTC, so he decided to stay a little longer and KO'ed his opponent with a high kick. Shortly after, he got a contract with the UFC.


It's funny. Almost half of the fighters have a digree in something unlike soccer players!!

P.s. I like big soccer events & the MMA (majorly UFC) :thumbsup:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Ferox13 said:


> *Tank ABbott's fave drink is Stolly and Cranberry juice.


I thought that was a girl drink, although I'm not going to tell that to Tank.

Btw, I do like vodka cranberry myself.


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> I find this very hard to beleive. Do you have a link proving this because it is physically impossible to have such a low body fat percentage. Anything below 4% is extremely unhealthy and they probably wouldnt let him compete.


he told that himself in after fight interview on tv. i know it's shocking...


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> BJ Penn was 17 when he started training BJJ and with in 3 years he was the first non-brazilian to win the black belt division of the Mundial World Championships held in Brazil.


Actually it took him 5 years. He started training in 1995.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Adasko said:


> he told that himself in after fight interview on tv. i know it's shocking...


Just because he said it doesn't mean it's true or physically possible. I can say i'm 8 feet tall and weigh 100 pounds. Doesn't mean i'm actually 8 feet tall and weigh 100 pounds.


----------



## silent_nick (Feb 3, 2008)

Fedor Emelianenko is the only person ever known to armbar God.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

BOTH Diaz brothers are competitive triathletes.

http://www.sonoramedicalcenter.org/Triathlon/results06.html

^Nick taking 1st in a race in Stockton, 2006

http://www.capitalroadrace.com/results/07_AIT_HIRON_OVL.HTM

^Auburn half Ironman triathlon…

Nick 41st place
Nathan 126th place


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Couchwarrior said:


> I thought that was a girl drink, although I'm not going to tell that to Tank.
> 
> Btw, I do like vodka cranberry myself.


last night I mixed Grey Goose and cran/raspberry..girly but so delicious and alcoholy..mmm


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Freelancer said:


> Actually it took him 5 years. He started training in 1995.


But that was a leap year, and it was in CA which is three hours behind the East Coast where the honors are recorded.



mjbish23 said:


> Just because he said it doesn't mean it's true or physically possible. I can say i'm 8 feet tall and weigh 100 pounds. Doesn't mean i'm actually 8 feet tall and weigh 100 pounds.


That would be an unbelievably low body fat percentage :thumbsup:


----------

